# dura cl24 vs rs80



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

Gday all. Looking to make a decision between dura ace cl24 wheels or rs80s. From what i can gather the rim and spokes are the same... just the hubs are durace vs rs80. Hence the ~150g weight difference.

Has anyone had experience with these two wheels. Is there any discernable difference in the cl24s over rs80s apart from perhaps slightly smoother hubs?

Cheers


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*Warranty, Build-Quality, Hubs*

Even if the spokes and rims were the same, the Dura-Ace warranty should be longer, and (at least as of a few years ago), Dura-Ace wheels were built by Shimano's best wheelbuilders. I love Dura-Ace hubs, too.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

ChainReactionCycles was selling the DA for around $699 with free freight to U.S. (which must be worth $80-100 from UK). You might even get a better price depending on the Euro rate. If it was me, I'd spend the extra $150-200 for the DA.

I did buy a set of CL24s from CRC, even though I thought it was out of my price range. I was looking for a better wheelset than my 1790 gm Ultegra R560s for group rides. So I was looking for discontinued Easton Orions or Tempest IIs for around $500-600. When I realized for about the same price I can get a high-tech carbon laminate at 1390 gms (with Dura Ace hubs!), it was a no-brainer.

In addition, the CRCs are retail wheelsets which come with wheelbags, skewers, and all tools. They don't even advertise it. Compare that to the BS you encounter on Ebay where the wheelset may come with skewers only, no wheelbags.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

shachah7 said:


> Gday all. Looking to make a decision between dura ace cl24 wheels or rs80s. From what i can gather the rim and spokes are the same... just the hubs are durace vs rs80. Hence the ~150g weight difference.
> 
> Has anyone had experience with these two wheels. Is there any discernable difference in the cl24s over rs80s apart from perhaps slightly smoother hubs?
> 
> Cheers


I've ridden the RS80's and the 7850 c24 tubeless...not quite apples to apples. I now own both. The RS80's are very smooth, spin up quickly and are plenty stiff to me. The DA tubelss are smoother yet, spin up not quite as fast as the RS80's and are plenty stiff as well. They both roll really well downhill.

I have not ridden the 7850 c24 clincher though so can't comment. I was told that the RS80 also has a slightly heavier spoke as well as Ultegra hub.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I ride the rs80's and have ridden the 7850 c24 (with clinchers). Honestly, I couldn't tell the difference over a 25 mi ride so I bought the rs80's and am very happy. I saved myself some money and spend a little extra on lightweight skewers. IMO either wheelset is very nice, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the comments. 

Wheelman55 thats interesting that the rs80s spin up faster. The tubulars would have lighter mass at the rim... interesting. Did you find similiar aero qualities between both wheels. 

cheers mate


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

shachah7 said:


> Thanks guys for the comments.
> 
> Wheelman55 thats interesting that the rs80s spin up faster. The tubulars would have lighter mass at the rim... interesting. Did you find similiar aero qualities between both wheels.
> 
> cheers mate


The RS80's are great wheels however the DA C24 tubeless are like silk. Aero wise they feel about the same to me.


----------

